# Snowfighter



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Some of you have figured out from my posts that I've been planning on a new truck this season. Last week I picked up my "Snowfighter" from Tarrant Manufacturing. I bought my own cab & chassis and took it to them to be fitted with their stainless steel combination sander/dump body. They also fitted a Viking Snow King polyurethane plow.

The truck is an '02 Ford F-550 XLT with the Powerstroke Diesel and 6 speed transmission. Other goodies are plow prep, towing package and limited slip rear.

I also got a couple options from Tarrant, the roll up tarp and the top screens for the sander. Tarrant was great to work with and customized my truck to my specs as far as paint color and interior layout goes. They also built my hitch plate to my specs and a couple other minor mods to the dump body.

Here it is ready for snow:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The top screens slide over one another when the side body is tipped.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Here the adjustable flow gate allows sand to drop on the mid-mounted spinner via a driver's side conveyor.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

The driver's side conveyor chain built into the dump floor. Note the hinged plate folded up on the side wall


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hinged plate lowered over conveyor for materials hauling


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Truck in "summer" trim. Screens & spinner removed, plow off.


----------



## 99SDPSD (Jan 20, 2001)

what does it weigh? looks good.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

3/4 view


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Hydraulic controls & switch box for accessories

Levers 1 & 2, plow controls, lever 3, body up, lever 4, side dump up, spinner & conveyor controls on floor. One switch on the box activates the A/C type clutch on the underhood hydraulic pump, the rest are for accessory lighting


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

WOW! That is one kick ass truck. Good luck with your new truck Pelican, it looks great.

One day i'd like to have a truck like that.

Did i see strobes inside the bed below the cab shield?





Congradulations!


Bryan


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Underside view. Note how sturdy the framework is.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Front mounted hoist cylinder like the "big guys"


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

WOW is about all i can say. beautiful truck


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Side dump mechanism, hydraulic tank, valves on top of tank


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Front with plow off. Plate at the center of the grill holds 3 hydro quick connects, unobtrusive sub frame remains


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I have to wipe the drool off my keyboard now.....

Nice doesn't even begin to properly describe this truck.....

~Chuck


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Steve-

Are you going to bring it to the plowsite bbq?  


That made my day.


I better start saving.



Bryan


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Very nice.

Makes me think about a F550.

Can I request a few pics of the plow? Shots of the blade, hookup, frame etc. As well as a look at the belt drive pump? Interested in where they cram the pump into the cramped engine bay.

You can just e-mail them if you do not want to post.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Viking 9' plow. Poly moldboard, bottom trip edge utilizing a slab of Polyurethane for the hinge. The angle cylinders have 2" pistons!

After practicing a few times, the plow goes on and off in less than 5 minutes, with little physical effort. You pull the top pin to the lift cylinder, rotate it upside down, slip a pad over the end and repin it, the cylinder becomes the parking jack. Pretty slick operation.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

99, the weight is one area where I'm disappointed. It came in about 1500 lbs over what we had calculated it to be, tare weight is 11,500 without the screens and plow. I can still only carry 3 yards of material legally.

Bryan, those are the new Whelen LEDs, they're in the front corners of the cab protector, one on the back of the cab protector,and one on each rear side corner for backing into the street and intersections.

CtFireman, I thought I had a photo of the pump, but must have filled up the camera. I'll get one tomorrow. There's a new plate that mounts both the alternator and pump, the pump is between the alternator and air box, driven by dual v belts with a spring idler for tension. It is tight, but looks like it belongs. Let me know what other views you'd like, I'll try to get them if the light holds tomorrow.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Now all you need are Sho-Me LED lights like the ones i just bought on ebay for my grille. Link to LED

I'm going to move some strobes over to the dump, and thought i'd add something new. Check them out.

Bryan


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

PELICAN, that is an awesome truck. I really like it alot!! Good luck with it. Just one problem though...its too nice to work with!! That truck is gorgeous! Man, dont scratch it. How much is something like that with all those neat features and plow? Id guess around 60k? Mike


----------



## phillyplowking1 (Dec 19, 2001)

One word WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TurfPlus (Dec 19, 2001)

Very nice Pelican....I'm jealous. Good luck with it!!!


----------



## Mike Nelson (May 18, 2001)

Pelican,

Beautiful truck... Good Luck with it.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Wow, Makes my F-450 look a little plain:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

yes it is a very impesive truck .Makes me want to get one better start saving.Pelican how much was the plow unit itself and is it as easy as a fisher to get on and off?


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

GORDYO, no complaints about yours either, yours is very nice too, only thing i would do to yours is put on the chrome wheel pop in caps on all the wheels, that would make a nice improvement, but then again it is a work truck. What size plow is that on there, 9ft? Mike :waving:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks, guys!

A lot of planning and legwork went into this thing, I've got a few more tricks I want to add when time permits.

Mike 97 SS, you're just about dead on with the cost, Tarrant will install the package for around $25,000 on your chassis, or they can supply the complete vehicle. Everyone, please,* PRAY FOR SNOW!!!*

Cat, the plow would result in a $4777.00 credit if deleted. You've got to see this thing in person to appreciate how sturdy it is. I've never mounted a Fisher plow, so I can't compare. It is physically easier to mount than my old Diamond Unimount though.

To mount:
1. Drive into mounting rails (getting lined up is the hardest part of this procedure).
2. Release 4 spring loaded hitch pins.
3. Relocate lift cylinder (used as parking jack).
4 Connect 3 hydraulic quick connects.
5. Make light connections (2 plugs).


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

As promised, the pump mount.

I compared it with my '01, what they have done is replace the aluminum Ford bracket for the alternator and p/s pump with a steel plate that shifts the alternator to the center a few inches, which makes room for the pump. It has 2 V belts which are tightened by a tensioner, you can just see the bearing nut at the apex of the bend in the radiator hose.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Close up of the hydraulic connections. Lighting plugs remain tucked behind the grill until needed.

I took this picture at ground level attempting to show the subframe, but you can see how little is exposed. If you look closely, you can see 2 of the hitch pins I mentioned earlier.


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Steve thats a great truck! Will it be working on the town or in your commercial accounts?

BTW did you ever sell the 350 and spreader?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

If it makes you feel any better it cost about 50K to upfit a big truck.

What you get:

Double acting GI body
Plow
Wing
Hydro System
Pump
PTO
Light Package

and one of the toughest plow systems out there Everest.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

This truck goes to the Highway Dept., which is why I went this route. It will also sand/salt my other accounts when released by the Town.

The F-350 sold 2 days after I parked it as a package. Believe it or not, the guy never drove it or opened the hood until he drove it away!


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

{Green with envy...}

Promise us all that you'll take and post a few pictures *after* it's been splashing through the slush all night. I'm sure that'll make some of us feel better.

Beautiful truck....


----------



## Mike 97 SS (Aug 11, 2002)

No i got a better idea, park that one and keep it just for looking at and showing off to your friends and get an ugly old junky truck for getting dirty and snowplowing, hehehe. Mike


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

must of been fun putting that pump under the hood.I think that is the way to go even if you don't get that typ of dump body.I was just curiose and maybe i missed it before but how much did you save by supplieing the truck?I like the plow set up,well I like the whole truck .Good luck with it and I hope that we get some snow for you to play with it.

All we need is a rear shot of the tuck.How many strobes on there and was that something that was included in your body install?


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Thanks Pelican.

After having just installed a Fisher on a SD I know the lack of underhood space on the driver side. That setup looks great. You would have a hard time telling Ford from Tarrant. Very nice setup.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

> how much did you save by supplieing the truck?


I'm not sure I saved anything! I got the chassis at invoice cost and was able to equip it as I wanted it and in my color choice. Then I brought it home and "Pelicanized" it with the red frame and chassis components before I took it to Tarrant. This also allowed me to take advantage of Ford's current financing deals.

Tarrant's out the door price on the XL model is very close to invoice cost on the chassis.

Here's the truck on delivery to Tarrant:


----------



## Sndun (Nov 2, 2001)

First off, BEAUTIFUL SETUP!

Second, the description of the plow you gave kinda reminds me of a Pathfinder design. Sounds like it should be a beast. Good luck with it.


----------



## 4 Saisons (Dec 27, 2000)

very very nice set up. The paint is attractive and the lettering is great. This truck will make your phone ringing.


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

*WOW*

I think i am in love that truck has to be the definition of a snow plowers dream. lotsa props to you pelican


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Mike 97 SS,

Yes a 9' Fisher


----------



## sbvfd592 (Dec 31, 2001)

WOWNICE JOB MAN


----------



## Taconic (May 18, 2001)

Well i would say from the length of this thread you got alot of peoples attention.Good luck with it and if you want to show it off at the barbecue just let me know and ill have a spot for you as i am sure alot of us would love to see it in person
John Parker


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Maybe we can give it the "Magic" touch!

4 Saisons, you figured it out, this truck is a marketing tool.

While it may seem extravagant for a plow truck, 9 months of the year it's my field office and a representation of my business. We've seen a population growth of at least 50% here in the last 5 years, these people are moving in to new developments where the homes start at $450,000; I want their business. I'm negotiating now with a potential client who opened the conversation with, "We saw your trucks in the area." This account will break me into a neighborhood of $600,000 homes.

I've been marketing myself on quality and custom service and I feel having clean, attractive equipment is a step towards affirming my commitment to the customer.

Thanks for the flowers, guys!:waving:


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Cat, I missed your questions earlier.

The warning lights are Whelen programmable LEDs, there are 2 on the front leading corners of the cab protector, 1 larger unit on the rear of the bulkhead, and one on each side of the rear of the dump body. All were installed by Tarrant.

When I contracted the truck, we discussed Tarrant blowing out the holes in the hitch plate for my trailer plugs, a 6 pin and 7 pin. They have a computerized plasma cutter and said it would be no problem while it was on the table. I would install the plugs at a later date. To my surprise, they had installed and wired the plugs, with an inline breaker box no less. Great people to deal with!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I got another question for that body now can you unload from the back with the convayor belt for summertime use with loam,stone


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I am not an expert on his truck. However the body is some what like the ones we have on our big trucks at work. They can only unload out the front end of the body or the middle of the truck.

However we have a tailgate unit on one of our trucks that unloads on either side of the body.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I had asked about making the conveyor reversible, but I guess it creates other problems that would be cost prohibitive to fix. Tarrant offers a chute for the front discharge that you can roll a wheelbarrow under and fill. It doesn't seem to like stone though, I tried running item 4 through it but the stones get caught under the chain and gouge the poly liner. It will handle mulch and soft materials, plus fine materials like sand and screened topsoil.

I'm working with Tarrant to develope a second plate to cover the conveyor chain for use while raising the side dump. Currently the hinged plate can not be used, it will bend if the side dump is raised. With the plate up, your material falls out through the passage for the conveyor chain with the body raised.

Here's that rear shot you asked for:


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

looks good from that back too> I would of put the whelen lights at the rear on both sides with high brake lights instead of the singlw one inside the bed .Just looks like it might get broken if you load up with alot of stuff,food for thought.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

That's how Tarrant builds them, although they're mounted in pods welded to the sides of the rear support post. If you notice the rear of the posts have no room for them as in larger trucks. Check this thread and you'll see how they're mounted on the demo unit I looked at.

I didn't want the extra width or my rear view obstructed as these would have done. My work takes me into tight places sometimes with posts rubbing both sides, so in spite of what Tony Stewart says, narrower is better, for me at least.

I had my '97 for 6 years and the paint in the area I put the light was never scratched, so I figure I'm safe. What I didn't count on however, was the sander screens blocking the view of the flasher from the rear. I'm going to mount smaller units on the panel under the tailgate with protective hoods. I'll have to be careful when backing to materials piles not to smash 'em.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Another option for lighting, which i wish I had a pic of. Is to build lightboxes into the rear corners of the body. What we do on the big trucks is put 2 lights in each box, and a box on each side. There is one flashing light, and 1 strobe, use whatever one you want.


Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Geoff, see how the tailgate covers the entire rear of the body? Would your method still work here? I'm almost tempted to mount the LEDs to the tailgate, but fear it would be a maintainence nightmare. The LEDs would probably hold up, but the wiring.... and then a plug...


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Why not recess not flush mount them into the skirt below the tailgate? I think they would be safe and out of the way there.


----------



## Jay ALC (May 29, 2001)

Pelican,
I must say it looks just as great as I expected! I'm glad you put together the great posts to show this new truck to everyone. Gives me something to think about for next season.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

First just let me say your new truck is awsome! That large piston looks to me to be really able to lift a load. I am unfamiliar with the mid mounted spinner, is this new and when would you use it? Again the truck is a beauty!


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks Jay!

CT, I had considered that, but was unsure of how I would cut the stainless, I've tried sawz-all, cut off saw and torch, but these don't work too well. Do you have any experience with a plasma cutter and stainless? I don't have access to one, but if it works, I could probably get the local welding shop to make the cut outs.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Nailit, I was posting the same time as you.

The mid mounted spinner replaces the rear spinner you see on most sanders, the benefits are you get to drive in your own sand, providing traction for yourself (no more backing up or down icy hills) and it provides better coverage of the left lane than the rear mounted unit.

More and more of your municipal trucks are going to this style sander.


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Pelican. A plasma cutter will work very well. I would make the cut outs and then install the lights in boxes behind the skirt. Space the boxes back so that the lights are behind the plane of the skirt. Should look/work very well.

I would avoid anything in the tailgate. I tried it once. Too much maintanence.

How far are you from me??? I am just north of Danbury.

A thought. In the winter you will want to clean around that spinner after each storm. I have seen the state trucks with sand caked up around the frame well into spring. Seeing how you keep your trucks I doubt that will be a problem.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

Pelican thanks for that guick reply! That sounds like a good idea!Good luck with your truck. I also agree that your companys Image is very important!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

The other option is to build light boxes on the side of the body. Again I wish I had pictures of this. I would avoid mounting below the tailgate, in fear of a rock hitting the lense. However I guess building the boxes on the side would add an extra 5" on each side of the truck. Also It would be hard to add them with out going back to the factory. Unless there are some really good fab guys locally.

Geoff


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

*First Time Out!!*

I'm finally able to report on how the sander works on my new truck, we got about 2" of wet snow early this morning.

We had freezing rain forcast for Saturday, so I prepared the truck after working Friday evening. It took a 9/16 wrench and about ten minutes to accomplish, vs. skid steer loader, crowbar, gas, oil, WD/40, and hammer, plus an hour's time with the old V box.

With the Snowfighter, I just slipped on the spinner, tightened the lock bolt, plugged in the spinner light, connected the spinner quick connects, and secured the conveyor plate up.

With the V box, it was remove the tailgate with machine, insert V box with machine, work into place with the crowbar, connect 2 electric plugs, hope everything works, fix anything that didn't work, top off gas and oil.

I've never run a truck with central hydraulics before and I learned quickly that you need to warm up the hydro oil a bit before working, the pump starves for oil otherwise. Just circulating the oil about ten minutes at idle does the trick.

We ran straight salt this morning, and I was able to put a full load (about 4 1/2 yards) on the truck with no problem. With a sand mix, I'll have to cut back a little due to weight.

After making a few adjustments, I was able to cover both lanes of a 2 lane road in one pass. You can also adjust for a narrow broadcast for driveway work. I was able to keep track of the flow easily, by adjusting the mirror to the spinner. I have to find an auxillary mirror to leave fixed on the spinner, I had to keep adjusting mirrors when I wanted to back up. If anyone knows of a small mirror that would go with Ford's Super Duty mirrors, let me know. I'd prefer a flat mirror, but if convex is all we can find, it will have to do.

This set up is a bit noisier than my V box, you have pump whine and a steady hissing noise from the sander control in the cab with you, but the convenience and performance makes up for it. When I was done sanding, I just tripped the tailgate and dumped off the extra material, as opposed to running it through the conveyor on the V box. I hope the plow works as well!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Pelican sound like you got the winner on snow equipment this year.That is a sweet set up even with my little speedcasterII more work to load and then you can't just take sand and drive all day with it because it will compact and not come out with the flat convyer.


----------



## Nailit1954 (Mar 6, 2002)

*sander*

Pelican
Glad to hear that everythings working fine!It took awhile but now it's time to reap the rewards. Still waiting to see our first snow flake!


----------



## slplow (May 13, 2001)

WOW, Pelican that is a nice set up.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Hey Pelican nice set-up once agassin. Anyway, my question is, how do you spread sand when the spinner is on the side? Do you just keep drving in circles until finished. How do you do like one lane roads where only the ruck can fi and you are ot able to spread there? 
Just wondering. Peace


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I've gotten questions about the sander on other threads, plus lawnkid's, so here's an update.

The center mounted spinner works great, I was out sanding driveways most of the day. Not only do you take advantage of the material you put down under your own wheels, but it is almost infinately adjustable as well.

I can adjust the pattern by positioning the poly chute pictured on the first page here to the spinner. By bringing the material to the center of the spinner, I can cover two lanes of road in one pass. If I move the chute to the outside edge of the spinner, all the material goes under the truck, ideal for driveways.

With the hydraulic controls, I can adjust flow rate and spinner speed for conditions, and flow rate can be further adjusted with the gate to the conveyor. I haven't had a single problem with the sander so far, and it worked daily for two weeks straight!

As I mentioned on the other thread, I have to let the hydraulic oil warm up about ten minutes or so befoere working the truck. Sometimes the plow valves won't work until they warm.

The truck pushes snow with no problem, but I wish the plow were a bit bigger. The rear wheels drag through the windrows, even on straight passes. Gordyo, do you have this problem with yours? The Viking plow has a very aggressive angle, this may be where the problem is. I don't get much spillover though on the second pass, but I think I sacrifice width for it.

I burned up the cutting edge on the first plow event, so I gave the poly edge a try. So far it's wearing well, it works great in gravel as everyone had said, but it hops quite a bit unless there's a full snow cover on the road. I wanted to use it to push back windrows, but it hopped so much I had to get my other truck.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

Got any pics of the snowfighter in action?  That truck to me would just be to nice to plow with. But I think some trucks look better with plows and that is one of them. Would some buyers' wings work to extend your plow a little or...


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

why is the chassis so short.i have a tenco dump/spreader bed which is almost the same as yours and my tires are a foot away from the back of the dump bed.yours are in the middle?just wondering maybe my eyes are playing tricks on me.truck looks great either way.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Mike, the fuel tank is directly behind the axle, so your's should be in the same place. I think the set back of the body gives the illusion that the axle is too far forward. I've parked next to other 550s and they're the same. I'd like to move the axle back, but I'd have to find a place to mount another fuel tank.


----------



## mike9497 (Oct 30, 2002)

i think my chassis is longer than yours.i have the big ram piston like you have and a pre wet system under the cab protector.doesn't matter that truck still looks awsome.mine is only a baby 350.....lol lol


----------



## windmill (Dec 3, 2002)

I can't look at all those pictures and say nothing . . . that is a gogeous truck and I too am envious. Thanks for sharing and if I'm ever in the area I will go out of my way to see your truck. I'd probably have to see the truck twice before I took down the number though. Once to admire, then to take the number. WOW.


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Thanks, Windmill!

Lawnkid, I've been wanting to take a few shots, but never remember to bring the camera! I'll keep trying.

Chicago, I have to dig out my invoice, but I think the screens were between $400 and $500, optional.


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you Sir....................


----------



## aleksei (Nov 3, 2003)

Such a nice truck, Pelican!!
One day.... might take a while before I get to that stage though  
I live five minutes from Tarrant Manufacturing, so if you ever need a truck transported.... I'd probably even pay you! 

Once again, _really_ nice truck. Hope it lasts you a long time

aleksei


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

Pelican, that is a big time rig, good luck with it , one question, does it come with Auto pilot?? has every thing else!! Campi !!!!!


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

bringing this thread back up.

Do you have any photos of it after plowing with it and using it?


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I do not think you will get a response from Pelican. He does not visit the site anymore.


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

Thanks Flipper I just relized his last post was in October.

oh well theres always a chance he might visit


----------



## Bchlawns (May 14, 2004)

Nice truck man, very impressive, how much money do you have in everything?
Good Luck
Bchlawns


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

that is a nice rig and thats a viking plow set up ?


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

can you add a link to viking snowplows also


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I beleive this is the viking website. Im not sure if it is the right one. Its says Viking-CivesViking-Cives Website


----------



## ChipsEarthWorks (Nov 25, 2003)

Iam speachless what that all cost? NICE TRUCK THOUGH


----------



## m&m owner (Feb 9, 2004)

SWEEEET truck thanks for sharing with us. Good luck with it.


----------

